# CO2 tanks - Washington DC - need info.!



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I need information on where folks in the Washington DC area get their CO2. I am deciding whether or not to buy an empty 10 # from http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml for $77 plus shipping or a full one from http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm for $115 (plus shipping). 

But what would be best is a local carrier, especially since I will need to refill it locally anyway. Does anyone have any familiarity with CO2 in the DC area?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not from the DC area but many beverage and/or welding supply stores will be able to refill co2 bottles for between $10 and $20.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks - I will keep checking. :tinfoil3:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Fire extinguisher shops are almost always the best choice. Call around and find the largest in the area.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi,

I live in northern MD but happen to know this company is all around MD & VA, not sure about DC. 
http://www.robertsoxygen.com/

I got a 5lb tank for around 80 bucks, I think refills (trade in for full tank actually), cost $16. I guess call for current prices, I haven't been in 6-7 months.

Other places may cost less, but one of Roberts O2 locations is less than 2 miles from me.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks! just what i needed - i will call and see how close they are to DC. eace:


update: there is a location 3 miles from my house! I will go this weekend!


----------



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

Telperion,

I live in DC and work in McLean, and I was looking for this info just a couple weeks ago. Here is a great site which will show you which location is closest to you.

http://burp.burp.org/Default.aspx?tabid=423

-daniel


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

oh that is great! well looks like the fire place is not too far away. I wonder if they sell used tanks? I am going to call and find out. Thanks! :supz:


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks Daniel, good link. Roberts O2 has been totally cool to me (I'm "that aquarium guy :nerd:"  at the Edgewood location), but it's nice to have options. Burp.org beats the heck outta the yella pages, for sure!


----------

